# Bilder unschönes "rote Kreuz" abschalten



## sunflowerwoman70 (16. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Hab ein kleines Problem bei meinem kleinen Projekt. 
Und zwar hab ich eine Datenbank wo ich zu einigen Personen Bilder hochladen kann.

Aber nicht bei allen. Bei denen wo ich das nicht machen will bzw. kann, und ich kein Bild habe, wird mir immer dieses unschnöne standardrote Kreuzbild angezeigt, dass da eben ein Bild fehlt.

Irgendwo hab ich aber mal gelesen, dass es einen Trick geben soll, wie man das verstecken kann? 

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Sorry, falls das Problem hier schonmal aufgetaucht sein sollte - konnte es leider nirgends finden...   

Liebe Grüsse 
Tanja


----------



## Gumbo (16. September 2005)

Das „standardrote Bild“ bedeutet, dass die Grafik aufgrund eines Fehlers nicht angezeigt werden kann.



> Irgendwo hab ich aber mal gelesen, dass es einen Trick geben soll, wie man das verstecken kann?


Wieso überprüfst du nicht einfach, ob eine Grafik existiert?


----------



## sunflowerwoman70 (16. September 2005)

Hallo, schön wieder von Dir zu lesen.

Wie meinst Du das mit überprüfen?

Also in meiner Datenbank steht dann beim Hochladen des Bildes der Name des Bildes, der bei der Profilansicht auch wieder eingelesen wird. Was auch ok ist.
Wenn ich aber vorher kein Bild hochgeladen habe, findet er logischweise auch keins und zeigt mir eben diese unschöne kleine Fehlerbild an...

Kann man das nicht verstecken oder irgendwie transparent machen?


----------



## nordi (16. September 2005)

gumbo meint, dass das rote kreuz *nur* angezeigt wird, wenn das Bild nicht angezeigt werden kann! Sei es ein fehlerhafter Pfad, etc! Wenn kein Bild vorhanden ist, wird auch kein rotes Kreuz angezeigt. Würd mal tippen, dass da irgendwas am Script bzw. Datenbank falsch ist!


----------



## Gumbo (16. September 2005)

> Wenn kein Bild vorhanden ist, wird auch kein rotes Kreuz angezeigt.


Nicht ganz. Wie bereits erwähnt, wird das fehlerhafte-Grafik-Symbol dann angezeigt, wenn die Grafik aufgrund eines Fehlers – beispielsweise ist keine Grafikdatei unter dem angegebenen Pfad zu finden, oder aber die angegebene Datei ist keine Grafik – nicht angezeigt werden kann.
Und nun sollst du ganz einfach prüfen, ob eine Grafik zu einem Benutzerprofil angegeben wurde. Da du mit einer Datenbank arbeitest, gehe ich auch davon aus, dass du eine Skriptsprache zum Verarbeiten der Daten benutzt. Dort solch eine Abfrage zu implementieren sollte kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## liquidbeats (16. September 2005)

Hi

 Hasset denn schonma mitn alt attribut versucht?

 <img src="bla/sülz/ickn_schiss.gif" alt="Bild kann nicht angezeigt werden" title="" border="0">


 Gruß


----------



## FredNase (16. September 2005)

Das alt attribut nimmt aber doch keinen Einfluss auf das rote Kreuz...


----------



## Azi (16. September 2005)

Ganz einfach: Keinen Internet Explorer benutzen  !
Ansonsten lässt sich das, wie gesagt, mit PHP lösen:

```
if( file_exists('Garfik.jpg') ) {
	echo '<img src="Grafik.jpg">';
}
```


----------

